# Nootropic: AZÖTH



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2017)

So this AZÖTH nootropic stack got a bit of love from Dr. Scott Stevenson on Advices Radio (great podcast regardless of what you think of this supplement).

Any on here experiment with nootripics? This one or similar?


Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 27, 2017)

$80 for 10 servings? Better suck me off after my workout...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> $80 for 10 servings? Better suck me off after my workout...



Agreed - its overpriced unless it comes with a handy (and my choice of lube). 

One of the inventors is a Boston college student & he's been pretty generous with 40-50% discount codes so I don't think they actually expect savvy customers to pay list.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 27, 2017)

I have pretty much vowed to never buy any more "all in one" anythings anymore. Although I do very much appreciate this company putting the exact amount of what is in the bottle on the label. For me, a big sign of some bunk shit is proprietary blends on the bottle. That all being said, I think I would just buy all these products separate and roll my own. While I was at it I would swap out the DMHA for actual DMAA. 

The whole nootropic thing really intrigues me though. I just broke off a 4 year with this girl who just finished up getting a degree in psychology and we had many hours of talks about stuff like this. The one thing is, even people who are really into this stuff and really believe for the most parts it works will tell you that some of this stuff seems to work REALLY good on some people, and some of the stuff seems to have no effect at all. With all the talks I had with such said girl, this was backed up because everyone chemical makeup is so different. Thus the reason for so many different anti depressants, ADD meds, etc. So with the research I have done and all the talks I have had, I think these drugs are pretty credible, its just a matter of testing them on yourself and seeing which ones actually work for you then try and weed out the placebos so your not throwing your money down the drain. lol all this discussion is oddly relevant to the last 30 days of my personal life....


----------



## Dakinilvr (Jan 28, 2017)

Paul Erdos said when he didn't take amphetamines he got no mathematical work done. 
With the racetams you have to do some heavy mental lifting or you won't feel anything other than a coffee buzz if that.


----------

